# Hairless rats and allergies?



## dragonegg (Oct 2, 2007)

We bought our first two rats as pets for my son. Since he's pretty young, I helped him care for them from the beginning, and I quickly fell in love with them. After a few months, we added more rats and now have ten. 

But, soon after adding to our mischief, we realized that my son's allergic to the rats (we already knew he was allergic to cats and dogs). He breaks out in hives and gets itchy eyes when he spends time with them. It's a big disappointment, since he loves them so much.

Anyway, to my question. Would a hairless rat cause less of an allergic reaction? I read that hairless rats have more health issues and might become extinct since many breeders find it unethical to breed them. Also, if it's the pee under their nails causing the allergic reaction, and not the dander, it might make no difference to my son anyway. 

Does anyone with allergies here have a naky rat and what's their experience?


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

if he is allergic to the furred kids he will be allergic to the nakeds

sorry... maybe have him wear a long sleeve shirt & gloves?

My son breaks out if he is scratched but that has not stopped him from letting them crawl all over him... he just suites up & if he feels a scratch he wipes the hand sanitizer on the spot. This has kept the irritations from being unbearable.


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

I'm not sure if rat allergies are caused by anything but their pee. My boyfriend is allergic to my rats, and he had the same reactions with my nakie girl as with my furry ones. He washes his arms frequently while they're out, doesn't let them under his shirt, and when the girls get to play in a tub of water during their free time that seems to help as well.

Out of curiosity, where did you read that hairless rats might become extinct? I've never heard anything about that. I think good breeders wouldn't breed a female hairless rat, because sometimes they have problems with nursing and such, but most hairless are actually double-rexes and come from furry rex carrying parents ^^


----------



## dragonegg (Oct 2, 2007)

Mana said:


> Out of curiosity, where did you read that hairless rats might become extinct? I've never heard anything about that. I think good breeders wouldn't breed a female hairless rat, because sometimes they have problems with nursing and such, but most hairless are actually double-rexes and come from furry rex carrying parents ^^


I read it on this forum. Just scroll down to "Do your rats lie on their backs?" There's a heated discussion about breeding hairless rats on that thread and someone said that all the breeders they know wouldn't consider breeding hairless rats anymore. 

But I guess if two rexes can produce a naked rat, then they won't go extinct after all.  My mistake!


----------



## Rattiegma (Jan 23, 2008)

Well, I'm allergic to cats, and was seriously depressed to find out I'm allergic to our ratties as well. =( 

However...there is a saving grace. It's called Alavert. =D I loooove it. It's pretty similar to Benadryl, except it's non-drowsy. I've just started taking one every morning, and I never have ANY problems with allergies to the girls anymore.  And I was having oh so terrible symptoms. So maybe check it out for your little boy?

Good luck!


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

dragonegg said:


> Mana said:
> 
> 
> > Out of curiosity, where did you read that hairless rats might become extinct? I've never heard anything about that. I think good breeders wouldn't breed a female hairless rat, because sometimes they have problems with nursing and such, but most hairless are actually double-rexes and come from furry rex carrying parents ^^
> ...


That thread is just one more example as to why the discussion of intentional breeding is not permitted here.


----------



## Randi (May 25, 2008)

I don't know about being allergic to the hairless, but I can tell you that I had a vet "claim" to be allergic to one, and she refused to help me out.

I had a hairless in extreme respiratory distress, and took him to the only E-Vet within 75 or so miles of here (that is, the only one open 24 hrs on the weekends). When I got there, I was told that the vet on call is allergic to rats, and I thrusted him out of his carrier and yelled "HE'S HAIRLESS! HYPOALLERGENIC! GET HER OUT HERE NOWWWW!" Which at that point I was told to leave.

So, I don't know... she said that she was allergic, but I think that if she had just tried, she would have been fine. And even if she was allergic, so what? Do your job, y'know?

Anyway... that's just my two cents.


----------



## lovinmyworm (Feb 18, 2008)

I'm allergic also, and it has nothing to do with the hair, it's the dander AKA the dead skin from the rats that makes you break out. Take an over the counter allergy medication and it really helps! Also, after handling the rats wash your hands and use Aquaphor or some other type of really thick hand cream and it really helps.


----------



## dragonegg (Oct 2, 2007)

Randi said:


> I don't know about being allergic to the hairless, but I can tell you that I had a vet "claim" to be allergic to one, and she refused to help me out.
> 
> I had a hairless in extreme respiratory distress, and took him to the only E-Vet within 75 or so miles of here (that is, the only one open 24 hrs on the weekends). When I got there, I was told that the vet on call is allergic to rats, and I thrusted him out of his carrier and yelled "HE'S HAIRLESS! HYPOALLERGENIC! GET HER OUT HERE NOWWWW!" Which at that point I was told to leave.
> 
> ...


That's really weird. I don't think she was allergic, either. She probably either had something against helping rats or they freaked her out and she didn't want to admit to that. If she was allergic, the short time she'd spend examining your rat wouldn't kill her. In any case, I don't think vets should have animal allergies! 8O


----------



## Randi (May 25, 2008)

dragonegg said:


> Randi said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know about being allergic to the hairless, but I can tell you that I had a vet "claim" to be allergic to one, and she refused to help me out.
> ...


I found it to be extremely unfair that nobody was even willing to help me out. If it had been a dog or a cat, it would have been totally different. The bias of the situation still makes my blood boil...


----------



## Drakkie (Apr 8, 2008)

I break out from basically all furred animals....esp. dogs, right on my wrists whoo...but it goes away after 20 mins. I choose animals over my own health *lol*

DragonEgg- How long does your son get itchy for? Because, I used to be horriable when it came to aniamls, my eyes would swell up and itch, it was horriable ack...then it went away after a while. As if my body got used to it.


----------



## BoyzRcrazy (Feb 18, 2008)

I am very allergic to my two young rats, and have been wearing long sleeves and hoods to handle them. However, this is not an option during the summer.

Fortunately, my roommate has two female rats and had them out free ranging last night with their little pan of water with floating peas. They were darting in and out of the water (i.e. washing their little feet), and when I handled them I had absolutely NO allergic reaction!

We think it is most likely the urine I am allergic to. Either that or it is the 'buck-grease' as my rats are boys. 

I am going to try free ranging my guys with a water tray to see if I continue to break out. (It beats trying to wash their little feet with baby wipes!)

I may be full of crap, but then again my hypothesis may pan out! :wink:


----------

